# Using SifyBroadband on Ubuntu 5.10



## babumuchhala (Jan 21, 2006)

Hi guys 

I need help on connection to the sify server on the Ubuntu 5.10

Sify's propritery dialers dont support linux (only Red Hat as far as i know)

So need ur help guys.


----------



## ujjwal (Jan 21, 2006)

*sourceforge.net/projects/antidialer/

Thats a recently made GUI client for linux. Make sure you install its dependencies as well.

If it doesn't work, I will upload a simple console login client, made by Bhushan Tiwari.

Btw, the official client runs on slackware, arch linux and ubuntu for me, so what error are you getting?


----------



## babumuchhala (Jan 21, 2006)

unfortunately i havent tried any.

I googled it went to a few places and got Confused like HELL.

And as for the Official client i havent been able to install/run it. maybe thats bcos i am a very DUMB with Ubuntu, my knowledge abt it is very very small. A complete NOVICE in it.

Can u tell this silly boy how to run the official client on Ubuntu

PLEASE


----------



## nishant_nms (Jan 22, 2006)

If u mean connecting to Sify BB service u can download the software from *202.144.65.70:8090 and install it. It works on Ubuntu. I am using it myself


----------



## babumuchhala (Jan 22, 2006)

I am a bit lost as to how to install it.

And running is a different matter all together.

I tried running it in the terminal window and then was successfull in getting till the phase where one has to enter the username & passwd.

After then its blank nothing happens. There is no error or confirmation. Nothing.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 22, 2006)

If U got xDSL connection.then u can configure using roaring-penguin--PPPOE
package by issuing "sudo pppoeconf" and giving the correct details in each dialogues...for more "man pppoeconf"


----------



## techno_funky (Jan 25, 2006)

1st moving this to Open source
2nd just installed ubuntu myself 
same problem as babu cant get the default dialer working 
i downloaded the progie from 202.144.... 
it dont work for me like babu
iam a linux noob as well
so ujwal any ideas on it 
and the console based one looks intresting


----------



## ujjwal (Jan 25, 2006)

Try this client - *n.domaindlx.com/ujjwal/sifyclient.bin

Save it in your home directory, open a terminal, and run


```
chmod +x sifyclient.bin
./sifyclient.bin
```

chmod is only needed once, to make the file executable.

(The source code for this client is here - *n.domaindlx.com/ujjwal/sify_tweaked2.c)

If this doesn't work, you can try running the official client by going in a terminal to the directory where you unpacked the client, and run


```
./sifyd
./sifyconnect -l
```

Antidialer is probably the easiest client to use, though. You may need to install qt and mcrypt using synaptic/apt-get, and then you can extract the package to a directory, browse to it, and double click antidialer in your file manager.


----------



## babumuchhala (Jan 25, 2006)

Just straying a bit.

Is there any way One can access Ubuntus's Files from windows (bcos its not accepting Floppies & i also dont have a CD-RW) and so i vice versa.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 25, 2006)

You can export files from Linux to wingdows using explorer2fs.exe.Sify BB is it xDSL based?


----------



## techno_funky (Jan 25, 2006)

hahah looks like me and babu sailing in the same boat 
same problem here 
ive got a broken cd rw drive so cant export fils to ubuntu 

prakash that program lets you view the linux partion we cant put in a file within windows onto the linux partion 
which i too actually wanna do just as babu is asking
i guess we would have to mount the windows partion 
which iam yet to try


----------



## mehulved (Jan 25, 2006)

Simply mount the windows partition on Ubuntu. You can easily write on them if they are FAT32 partitions. The files you need to share should be saved in that FAT32 partition as that partition can be seen within both windows and Ubuntu.
Don't forget to put that partiton in /etc/fstab.


----------



## ujjwal (Jan 25, 2006)

The ubuntu guide has instructions on doing that, here - *ubuntuguide.org/#windows

By the way, were you able to connect to sify using any of the clients?



> Sify BB is it xDSL based?



No, its a LAN based internet connection, but one needs a client to authorise to their servers


----------



## praka123 (Jan 25, 2006)

I am yet to hear about any program which supports write access to Linux file system(ext3,reiserfs..etc) from Windows!.You can mount a partn in Linux even ntfs partns can be writable using captive-ntfs systems safely.. .thats what is now I think Possible..


----------



## nishant_nms (Jan 25, 2006)

First had u configured your network if not then configure it. You can get ur network details from CS/BA/CTO


----------



## babumuchhala (Jan 26, 2006)

nishant_nms said:
			
		

> First had u configured your network if not then configure it. You can get ur network details from CS/BA/CTO


Yes bro its configured perfectly, no doubts abt that. I even got the silly Sify Dialer installed being a root user (selected it from the GRUB manager)

Maybe the MAC ids are playing spoilsport, i think bcos i had recently changed the LAN card and just changed the number for Windows  Any way to do that in Ubuntu


----------



## nishant_nms (Jan 26, 2006)

Inform the change of LAN card to Sify BB Customer Care and ask them for help


----------



## eddie (Jan 26, 2006)

ujjwal said:
			
		

> *sourceforge.net/projects/antidialer/


Thanks a lot for this great link


----------



## babumuchhala (Jan 26, 2006)

nishant_nms said:
			
		

> Inform the change of LAN card to Sify BB Customer Care and ask them for help


YA they say it will take atleast 24 hrs to do that 

But then still i will HAVE to do it. No other option


----------



## ujjwal (Jan 27, 2006)

Try


```
sudo ifconfig eth0 hw <new mac address>
```


----------



## techno_funky (Jan 27, 2006)

ok well on myside everything went good 
i knew all the Ip's dns's before hand 
so configuring the lan was not a problem 
although about the dialers 
what iam doing is opening the terminal 
and i just drag the sifyclient.bin onto the terminal 
hit enter and it asks me the Username and password 
alls going well now and yeah enjoying ubuntu


----------



## babumuchhala (Jan 28, 2006)

ujjwal said:
			
		

> Try
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


NO mate dosent work 

Here's the screenie of what happens after i enter my passwd, It remains the same even if u wait 5 minutes.
*static.flickr.com/19/92168184_d0d84c8258_m.jpg

Also i couldnt run AntiDialer, any file i opened, it opened in the text editor  :roll: 
So i am stuck again


----------



## techno_funky (Jan 28, 2006)

did you try what i did 
dload the file that ujwal has Uloaded (sifyclient.bin)
and try the way i did 
drag it over the terminal
hit enter


----------



## praka123 (Feb 1, 2006)

If SiFY gives any rpms of the dialer,u can convert it to .deb using _alien_ program and install as " dpkg  -i xxxx.deb".Best of LUX.


----------



## Monster_AMD (Feb 2, 2006)

*nothing works*

hey pals,
Nothing is working for me.
I tried using both 'official client and also the one provided by ujjwal ie. 'sifyclient.bin'. Whenever I provide username n password to both of them, it says 'Please use the updated client'. I am using Ubuntu 5.04 and not 5.10. What to do>>>??


----------



## ujjwal (Feb 2, 2006)

Unfortunately, sify has updated their authentication process in your area, and not updated their linux/mac clients 

What you should do is phone sify and tell them that you are a linux user, and the official client is not working.

babumuchhala, that is one of the bugs of the official client, if you run it once as super user, it creates files in /tmp, and these later cannot be modified by the user. Try using "sudo" before the command, or better, use sifyclient.bin


----------



## nishant_nms (Feb 7, 2006)

Ok they did the sme in my area too. Now I am able to use it in XP but not in linux it asks me to install the new client. I called them up and they replyed back my bro attended the call and he was told now u cann't use Linux. So help me out


----------



## mehulved (Feb 7, 2006)

Then warn them that you will discontinue their services if this is the way they treat you. You may have to try it a few times but they will listen to you specially if few others join you in doing so.


----------



## nishant_nms (Feb 8, 2006)

Hey men then help me in the purpose


----------

